# Tonights Herping. Thick Tail and ID frog/toad



## snakes123 (Oct 24, 2011)

Decided to go out herring tonight, i actually got some luck and found a thick  Just need an ID on the frog/toad. I also found this monitor yesterday which i think if a Heath Monitor?

There hope you like it


----------



## jase75 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice pics, looks like it is a Heath Monitor.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome finds, the frog is a Giant burrowing frog (Heleioporus australiacus)


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 24, 2011)

Heliop is nice.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 24, 2011)

Love the frog


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 24, 2011)

Man that thick tailed is an awesom find!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 24, 2011)

Shame it has a re-gen tail


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 24, 2011)

The frog is an endangered species so be sure you are careful when around them, wouldn't wanna accidentally step on one...


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 25, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> Man that thick tailed is an awesom find!



Thanks everyone I actaully found somethin while I was looking.

Jordan when you come down for photography I'll take you on this track. My friend said somethmes there are so many you have to watch tree you step.


----------



## frogboy77 (Oct 25, 2011)

nice finds,
jake....


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 25, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Thanks everyone I actaully found somethin while I was looking.
> 
> Jordan when you come down for photography I'll take you on this track. My friend said somethmes there are so many you have to watch tree you step.


I'v got a few reasons to come down to sydney now.


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice find thats a good size thicky
Where do you offten find them? ive only ever found 6


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 25, 2011)

I find them near my house. Just go out on a little used walking track one night with a good torch.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 25, 2011)

Snakes 123 Do you find any/many Diplodactylus vittatus where you find these guys?


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have only been out once which was last night. I was only out for 10 minutes. I can tell you where it is if you want to go.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha bit of a drive for me. I have my own spots that are ok for these species I was just curious is all.


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well i dont know. Ill go with someone who knows where to look and see.


----------



## Bloomster (Oct 25, 2011)

69blottfilms69 said:


> Nice find thats a good size thicky
> Where do you offten find them? ive only ever found 6



If i go herping near home, i would find 6-10 Thickies everytime i went out. Very common in the Goldfields(WA)


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is a Heath Monitor (_Varanus rosenbergi_). Some nice animals there.

Blue


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 25, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> I'v got a few reasons to come down to sydney now.


 well I'll be waiting for you to come


----------



## Smithers (Oct 26, 2011)

You seeked and concurred  Nice one Ben


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 26, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Snakes123 Do you find any/many Diplodactylus vittatus where you find these guys?


Am going back a lot of years, but from memory, around Sydney I would find D. vittatus more in woodland and dry sclerophyll forest that was fairly open, with some reasonable sized rock shelves or piles open to sunlight. Thick Tails tended to be more in the moister, more heavily forested areas – often half way down a gully. It has been a long time so don’t quote me on that. Lol.

Blue


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 26, 2011)

> Am going back a lot of years, but from memory, around Sydney I would find D. vittatus more in woodland and dry sclerophyll forest that was fairly open, with some reasonable sized rock shelves or piles open to sunlight. Thick Tails tended to be more in the moister, more heavily forested areas – often half way down a gully. It has been a long time so don’t quote me on that. Lol.



Thanks Blue. I was more curious as the only places I know these species from around Sydney are places where both occur.


----------

